# Has anyone tried clicker training with pigeons? :)



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

I've heard it can be done, and know that pidges are smart... and Stuart was fascinated with the clicker when I use it for my dog and cat, so I gave it a go!
So far, I've gotten her to spin in a circle, and lift her wings for a click and treat! I haven't gotten a cue for it, yet, and I haven't gotten it on film, but I definitely hope to.
Has anyone had any luck with clicker training their pidgies?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I also trained several pigeons to spin (cue - finger circling over their head) and to come to their name. The clicker I used for dogs/horses seemed too loud for the birds - distracting. So I used a retractable ball point pen to click. Looking forward to video of your birds!


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

How did you train your pigeons to come when you called their name?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I used treat seed as a lure, starting with a visual cue then later adding verbal. Start close up - offer seed, click when they lean toward it, let them have several bites. Very gradually make the distance larger.

To transition to verbal cue, go back to close up. Say their name and immediately offer seed. It usually doesn't take too long for them to make the connection and start moving toward you on their name. Especially in the beginning, offer the seed for the least movement toward you after your call. 
You'll see faster progress if you make many tiny changes rather than fewer larger changes.

Pigeons are timid. Any scarey thing in the area will cause them to stop and think about that instead of responding. This is NOT something bad. It's who they are. Once the perceived danger has passed, you can continue. For example, Walter will not come out of the coop when our little dog is in the area. (The dog is never permitted to bark at, harass, or stare at the birds.) Grace ignores the dog. We think that Walter had an encounter with a dog when he was on his own for several days before we found him. When I want to work with Walter, I make sure the dog is confined to the house.

If your bird has a mate, you need to be aware of where they are in their egg laying cycle. During courtship phase, their attention will be on their mate. Training at that time can be frustrating.

Have fun working with your birds!


----------



## cvarnon (Mar 8, 2010)

Clicker training wouldn't even exist if it weren't for pigeons (and rats.)
Pigeons are the go to subject for studying behavior and learning... they are super smart and are just great subjects.

You can train them to do just about anything you want.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

OH MY GOD! What a smart idea! I clicked trained my dog. I'm going to try with my dove. I don't know if they are as smart as pijjies but I'll give it a try!

Suggestion: for making a softer noise, you can click it from your pocket. It's very comfortable to do it that way, too!


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

http://pets.webshots.com/video/3026062760098684219octJzm?vhost=pets Here is a clicking video with my birds


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pawbla said:


> ...Suggestion: for making a softer noise, you can click it from your pocket. It's very comfortable to do it that way, too!


Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

